# EcoBio-Block - yay or nay?



## holly12

I was reading an article in a fish keeping magazine and saw an add for EcoBio-Block.

Has any one tried these? Do they really work? I was thinking if they do really work, it would be good to have the extra beneficial live bacteria in the tank to help with the bio-load and to purify water.

Aquarium Care with EcoBio-Block Makes Cloudy Water Clear and Healthy

EcoBio-Block Technology: Clean water by natural micro organisms as it is done in nature. EcoBio-Block was developed, incorporating cutting edge technology, with the natural ecological system of using microorganisms to improve water quality. EBB works

Apparently helps speed up the cycle time? (Noticed they can be pricey!!)


----------



## susankat

Me personally I wouldn't. Most of the time that kind of stuff is worthless. There is nothing more healthy for a fish is a good regime for water changes.


----------



## BBradbury

Hello Holly...

Yes, I used it and I really don't believe it lived up to the hype. Susan is absolutely correct. Nothing will replace frequent and large water changes.

B


----------



## holly12

Thanks everyone! 

I was kinda' thinking it wasn't worth it, but just wanted to see if anyone had tried it and what they thought.


----------



## snail

It seems it might work in two ways. It's supposed to come with live bacteria, if this is true (the subject of products with live bacteria has already been talked about a lot) it might help in a new tank but any established tank already has bacteria. 

Second it seems to have a very porous surface which gives bacteria more space to live. Porous surfaces give bacteria more space to live which is good but in a tank that has a good filter with plenty of filter media a small stone is not really going to make a difference. Filters are more or less the same thing but more effective because there is also a flow of water passing through the media. It might add stability to an unfiltered betta bowl (a little sponge filter would be even better). Even if it does work bacteria don't use nitrates like plants do so you'd still need regular water changes.

Lava rock is recommended by old timers for the same reasons so the idea isn't new. I presume lava rock is a lot cheaper too. Interestingly for emergency reasons I ran a WAY over stocked 15 gallon tank with only a small sponge filter for several of months. I threw in all the spare sponges for filters and lava rock that I had lying around into the bottom of the tank hoping that the extra surface area would help and it really seemed to work. At first I did large water changes but after a while I saw the tank stayed stable with the same water changes my other, under stocked tanks were getting. 

So I think the stone might do something but as has been said generally not enough to be worth the money.


----------



## jrman83

I will admit that I used one almost a year ago. I removed it after about 2 months. There was no difference. When I first put it in I was going through a tank cycle. I didn't even speed it up any. Still took nearly 7 wks.


----------



## beaslbob

holly12 said:


> I was reading an article in a fish keeping magazine and saw an add for EcoBio-Block.
> 
> Has any one tried these? Do they really work? I was thinking if they do really work, it would be good to have the extra beneficial live bacteria in the tank to help with the bio-load and to purify water.
> 
> Aquarium Care with EcoBio-Block Makes Cloudy Water Clear and Healthy
> 
> EcoBio-Block Technology: Clean water by natural micro organisms as it is done in nature. EcoBio-Block was developed, incorporating cutting edge technology, with the natural ecological system of using microorganisms to improve water quality. EBB works
> 
> Apparently helps speed up the cycle time? (Noticed they can be pricey!!)


I just use live plants, the tank cycles in a few weeks with fish added after the first week, water is clear.

So I see no need for this or any other chemicals/additives. *old dude

my .02


----------

